# East of England?



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone there this weekend?

I have le basenchi entered


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Going on Friday, although they only have three mixed sex classes


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Giving this one a miss, DH got a whole 10 days off


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be there on Friday - border collies only though because I didn't think Baggio's permission to continue showing after his snip would have arrived in time, so I didn't enter him. It came yesterday !


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> Giving this one a miss, DH got a whole 10 days off


Ooooh are you going to do something nice, or just enjoy some time together?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Ooooh are you going to do something nice, or just enjoy some time together?


might just go up to Malvern and camp go to the show on the Saturday and the open show the following day :thumbup: Had to be shows in there somewhere lmao


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> might just go up to Malvern and camp go to the show on the Saturday and the open show the following day :thumbup: Had to be shows in there somewhere lmao


:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there sunday in AVNSC gundog  I've entered the agility with Tilly as well.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I might be going to this on sunday if my agility class isn't on. So many people from the club are going the trainer is thinking of having the day off lol, not showing or anything just as a spectator.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

What is this and where is it roughly.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

slakey said:


> What is this and where is it roughly.


It's a Championship Dog Show incorporating Just Dogs Live at the East of England showground near Peterborough - here is a link for you:

Index


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It says on the Just Dogs Live site that there will be a vet doing microchipping £10 but surely only entered dogs are allowed in to the show


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> It says on the Just Dogs Live site that there will be a vet doing microchipping £10 but surely only entered dogs are allowed in to the show


It's a bit of an anomaly. The schedule definitely says unentered dogs will not be allowed into the show - but people who are paying to go into the Just Dogs LIve part can access the show and take their pets with them. It caused quite a bit of anger last year because people who had been to _Just Dogs LIve_ were walking around the championship show with their pet dogs, yet people who were actually showing their dogs couldn't take any dogs other than those they had entered for the show, or entered NFC. Thought they might have sorted it this year - ie allowed exhbitors to take unentered dogs if they so desired - but they haven't.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

You have to fill out this form for spectator dogs http://www.justdogslive.co.uk/documents/DOGFORM2010_000.pdf


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> You have to fill out this form for spectator dogs http://www.justdogslive.co.uk/documents/DOGFORM2010_000.pdf


That's interesting. So if you fill in a spectator form it costs you £3.00 to take your dog in. If you enter a dog NFC, it costs £10.00. I wonder if they'll let you take dogs entered as spectators in through the champ show entrance - the last two years the entrances for the champ show and _Just Dogs Live _were different, although there was no demarcation once you were inside. But then of course, you won't have a bench for them if you've entered them as spectators. Hmmm!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I haven't been before but I'm hoping the agility isn't too far from the show rings.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> I haven't been before but I'm hoping the agility isn't too far from the show rings.


heh heh - not too far. We could see it in the distance last year ............


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - not too far. We could see it in the distance last year ............


:lol: evil!

I didnt even notice where the agility was last year


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> It's a bit of an anomaly. The schedule definitely says unentered dogs will not be allowed into the show - but people who are paying to go into the Just Dogs LIve part can access the show and take their pets with them. It caused quite a bit of anger last year because people who had been to _Just Dogs LIve_ were walking around the championship show with their pet dogs, yet people who were actually showing their dogs couldn't take any dogs other than those they had entered for the show, or entered NFC. Thought they might have sorted it this year - ie allowed exhbitors to take unentered dogs if they so desired - but they haven't.


I'd rather the spectator dogs were not allowed onto the champion show TBH. There's enough dogs there without having it needlessly cluttered by unentered dogs.


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

I am going on Saturday, one of my dogs needs a microchip so I will get this done after she has shown. Do you know what paperwork is needed?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> That's interesting. So if you fill in a spectator form it costs you £3.00 to take your dog in. If you enter a dog NFC, it costs £10.00. I wonder if they'll let you take dogs entered as spectators in through the champ show entrance - the last two years the entrances for the champ show and _Just Dogs Live _were different, although there was no demarcation once you were inside. But then of course, you won't have a bench for them if you've entered them as spectators. Hmmm!


Its not a show I've been to and I've not entered this time but I would imagine that if you quieried the diference in the price for NFC and spectator dogs they would say it is to cover the cost of the extra benching needed for the NFC dogs and that the spectator dogs don't get benches.

When we go to the hound association show at Stafford in august we have to pay for benching and do have benches in the hall. Owen is 8 in a few days and we've gone to the hound show with him every year since he was old enough the first time he was in junior. We have indoor and outdoor rings and I think we have only on 2 occasions used the indoor rings and therefore used the benches as the benches are allinside the hall. If we use the outdoor rings they are too far away from the benches if you have more than 1 dog so everyone uses crates near the rings so why don't they get rid of the benches and reduce the entry fee's?


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> It's a bit of an anomaly. The schedule definitely says unentered dogs will not be allowed into the show - but people who are paying to go into the Just Dogs LIve part can access the show and take their pets with them.  It caused quite a bit of anger last year because people who had been to _Just Dogs LIve_ were walking around the championship show with their pet dogs, yet people who were actually showing their dogs couldn't take any dogs other than those they had entered for the show, or entered NFC. Thought they might have sorted it this year - ie allowed exhbitors to take unentered dogs if they so desired - but they haven't.


I raised this issue last year by e-mailing them prior to the show. My concern was we, as exhibitors, have to sign a declaration via our entry form that our dogs are free from contagious disease, these other people don't. They did answer, but for the life of me I can't remember what they said, sorry. It wasn't entirely satisfactory I do know that


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just had a look at the form for the spectator dog entry and it does say on it that your dog has not been in contact with any infectious diseases in the last 3 weeks and thye have to sign it. So yes they do have to sign the same declaration as we do when we enter our dogs into shows.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Im not doing this one.... got a busy weekend
Daisy could do with a week off anyway:thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbup:Well, the dogs are bathed, the dog bags are packed, the show suits are ironed, we've packed up the car, Neo's just arrived - we're all ready for the show! Can't wait until tomorrow now ........... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

This is when I really wish I could drive! I would be there every day if I could  Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Had a great day yesterday - but whew! was it hot....... over 30 degrees! Take plenty of water and sun-tan lotion if you're going today or tomorrow 

Neo did really well - he came 2nd in PG, 3rd in YKC Stakes and fourth in YKC Handling with Emma, but didn't get anywhere in PG Stakes. Quinny came 5th in Grad.

Heh heh - if Neo had come 3rd in PG stakes he would have won £60.00. However, instead he came 3rd in YKC Stakes and won ....................... £2.00 :lol: We'll try not to spend it all at once


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I had someone's dog come tearing up to mine off lead in the carpark when I went to leave


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tollers had a good day in AVNSC, they won everything! and Ember was best puppy  and Decoymans (Ember's breeder) won the breeders class and were 3rd in the group :thumbup:


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> Tollers had a good day in AVNSC, they won everything! and Ember was best puppy  and Decoymans (Ember's breeder) won the breeders class and were 3rd in the group :thumbup:


Very well done, congratulations!

Sorry I did not get to speak to you, our next show is Bournemouth, maybe there! Otherwise at an open show somewhere. You are who I thought you were, if that makes sense, so I know I'm bound to see you sometime soon!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be at Bournemouth


----------

